# Adventure Path Sidebar/Zeitgeist Factoid



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, I'm truly not trying to be snarky but do we really need a sidebar with two buttons on it that are also on the navigation bar that goes all the way across the page? And I have no interest in the Zeitgeist factoids . . .

Any chance we can get the option to turn these (sidebar and factoids) off along with the ads? One of the many reasons I pay for a Community Supporter Account is to have all of that stuff cleared off, and now the space is being filled anyway.

Edit: Just noticed that those two Adventure Path icons are appearing in the smilies box as well! Really?!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2010)

The permissions are wonky; the sidebar one is supposed to follow the rest of the sidebar permissions.  It'll be fixed as soon as I work out why.  The top navbar has been there for over a year.

Yes, we sometimes add new smilies.  I'm sorry they bug you, but new smilies are going to get added from time to time.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 29, 2010)

But is a smilie or an ad five times the size of the other smilies bunged into the smilies section?  I'd argue the later.  Surely they could at least be moved down under the more option?  I understand the need for ads on the site, and the wish to promote these Adventure Paths in particular, but those smilies change the text box from neat and attractive to looking messy jutting out into the sidebars - at least on my screen.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2010)

It's just a couple of smilies I thought some folks playing those particular campaigns might find cool. If I had my way, I'd get rid of smilies altogether.  Horrible things.  But I imagine I'd get lynched.

I'll dig around to see how the smilie placement is controlled, but it's not super-high on my list of things to do today, I'm afraid!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2010)

And its all done! Thanks, Morrus!

The ones in the smilies box are not nearly as intrusive; they're just a little jarring as they don't really 'fit' either the purpose or the format of the smilies.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> they're just a little jarring as they don't really 'fit' either the purpose or the format of the smilies.




Smilies have a million and one purposes.  You should see some other messageboards!


----------

